
FBI Files Motion to Vacate Case Against Apple - Impl0x
https://threatpost.com/fbi-drops-its-case-against-apple/116918/
======
payne92
Tech discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11336155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11336155)

